# ZFS upgrade after switching from 8.1 to 8.2 prerelease



## User23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

2 days ago I upgraded a server that is used as backup machine to 8.2 prerelease. All seemed to be ok after the upgrade, [cmd=]zpool upgrade -a[/cmd] was done immediately and [cmd=]zfs upgrade -a[/cmd] has taken some time, a hour and some minutes. 

After this I started a scrub with the knowledge that it takes hours to be finished on this pool and I knew it would hit the time window, when some backups are stored to that pool, using rsync over the network. I decided that this would became a good stress test, because it worked several times and generates heavy load, without problems on FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64.


```
NAME      SIZE   USED  AVAIL    CAP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
backup1  16.3T  7.19T  9.13T    44%  ONLINE  -
```

The server crashed with a double fault. Unfortunately I cannot provide more information about this and it was not a GENERIC kernel. Next time the server will crash, I will collect everything necessary.

That's the story, now my questions:

Did anyone experience anything similar after upgrading?

Is it foolproof that [cmd=]zfs upgrade -a[/cmd] works on an "online" pool with maybe some thousands of mountpoints?

Greetings & thanks in advance


----------



## User23 (Mar 14, 2011)

The bug was found and the problem is fixed.  http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view=revision&revision=219526


----------



## chrcol (Mar 15, 2011)

my question is since zfsv28 uses 8 pages, why was it only bumped to 4 pages?


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 15, 2011)

It was bumped to 4 on 8-STABLE as ZFS v28 hasn't been merged back yet.


----------

